# Safe material for Bunnies?



## Kinai (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi all

I knit and crochet and I wanted to give AJ a bed/comfy place to lay but am unsure if this would be ok. I have cotton and acrylic (redheart super saver) yarn. Would these be ok to use or no?

This would be for IN his cage at all times.

Thank you for advice


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 23, 2017)

I would not advise anything crocheted or knit. The openings inherent in anything that is knit or crocheted provides a likelihood of a paw (or even a tooth) getting caught in there. Things knit or crocheted are also 'bumpy' and so are likely to get chewed.

Finding something soft that bunny won't chew is going to be a matter of trial & error (and lots of observing). Sometimes a rabbit will seem fine with a certain pet bed and then, months later, decide it is good enough to chew and ingest. 

Some possible options would be a cat bed, fleece blanket (or pillow/bed made with fleece cover), towel, bath mat, kitchen mat, carpet, foam memory mat.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey Kinai, I crochet & knit as well. I'm on Ravelry, the chat room for knitting & crocheting, where we share patterns and such. Crocheting/ knitting a bed for your rabbit won't work. I agree with Blue Eyes. But there are other things you can make. Holiday costumes for instance. Also: hats!


----------



## Kinai (Mar 23, 2017)

Blue eyes
Thanks for the info. I kinda figured in that direction but there was a bit of hope  but that's ok. There are other ways to spoil AJ. 

Whiterabbit 
Your "evil" and I mean that in a good way... Or I think so, my fur kids may not agree with me lol. I think A J's head is to small for hats. But I WILL try! My dog already hates my creative thinking. :-D


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 25, 2017)

If you had a bunny that NEVER chewed on anything you could get away with it, but, we've had 42 over the years and they used their chompers to the detriment of our house and possessions.


----------

